# Cotton....



## franshorn (19/6/18)

So I've taken the plunge and bought a Zeus. 
Haven't gotten around to building it yet, cause I still have plenty coils for my NRG.

But i've been watching some videos, and it seems that most guys waste a shitload of cotton?

Pull through a big piece of cotton bacon through the coil, and then end up cutting off more than half of it.(No idea what it looks like when it comes out the packet)

What happens to that? Is it chucked in the bin?

How many times can you rewick out of say 1 pack of Cotton bacon v2? As this is what I am planning to buy for my zeus...


----------



## Silver (19/6/18)

Hi @franshorn - good point
There is a lot of wastage on some review videos. I think its because those guys get given so much cotton that they have more than enough.

A bag of cotton bacon lasts a long while. If you rewick when you feel the flavour fade and not each time you are changing flavours, that is. I usually get about 20-40ml of juice consumption from one wicking - lower end if its a wick destroying juice and higher end if its a clearer juice (eg fruity menthol). So it also depends on what juice you vape. Also the power plays a role. 

Also depends on the size of your coil. 3mm ID coils will use way more wick than 2mm ID coils. You need to break off a bigger piece. 

My bag of cotton bacon V2 lasts a few months. But then again I am generally using it in a "stable fashion" on atties dedicated to certain juices. Not changing flavours and rewicking all the time. 

I also cut it off near to the ends so I can re-use the other side of the wick. It goes into a little ziplock bag for next time. You also get used to how much to tear off so you don't waste too much by having to make it thinner and thinner. I.e. tear off just the right amount of thickness.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ReaperRXi (19/6/18)

Howzit bud,

I use Cotton Bacon V2 in all my RTAs and 1 bag can go a long way if you know how to use it.
In one bag you get 10 fingers of cotton and each of those 10 fingers can give you 8 wicks so that amounts to 80 wicks. 
Keep in mind this will work perfectly for 3-3.5mm ID coils. I haven't tested it on 4mm.

What I do is to divide one finger in two by pulling it apart down the middle, length wise. Then repeat the process with those halves and pull them apart down the middle as well so you have 4 thinner fingers in the end. Now each of those fingers can be cut in half to give you a perfect wick for a 3mm ID coil.

This method I have found to give minimal wastage on cotton as I really just end up cutting/trimming away small bits instead of those big chunks you spoke about.

Hope this helps.

Oh, yes, I had a Zeus as well and this worked perfectly on the Zeus.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (19/6/18)

Excellent explanation @ReaperRXi 
Thanks

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

